# Platzproblem mit Gentoo

## ec-hasslau.de

Hallo.

Ich hab auf meinem Laptop versucht Gentoo zu installieren und hab dafür eine 5GB Partition (/home, /boot und swap liegt auf einzelnen) angelegt. Doch bereits beim Installieren einiger weniger Pakete ist die Partition voll.

Noch verfahrener ist die Situation auf meinem alten Pentium I. Da hab ich für Gentoo nur eine 2GB Partition. Außerdem hab ich noch eine 1,6GB Platte drin welche sich wiederum /boot, /home und swap teilen.

Was mache ich falsch, dass nach bereits wenigen Paketen die Festplatte randvoll ist?

(auf dem Pentium I hab ich bis jetzt nur links, ctwm und sonst nix weiter drauf gemacht, trotzdem voll)

Gruß, ec-hasslau.de

----------

## Treborius

5GB sollten eigentlich voll ausreichen, ich hab ne 10GB partion fuer gentoo, und das reicht voellig, schon mal die distfiles geloescht?

```

cd /usr/portage/distfiles/

und dort alles loeschen

```

dann kannst du noch 

```

/var/tmp/portage

```

loeschen, dort wird alles kompiliert, und manchmal wird es nicht richtig geloescht

aber 5GB sollten voellig ausreichen

----------

## blice

du machst nix falsch, der ganze portage baum inklusive der distfiles braucht schon ne menge platz, 

allein der portage-tree kann je nach dateisystem (ext2/3 reiser etc) bis zu 400mb wegballern

dazu kommen dann noch die /tmp /var/tmp dateien, 

wobei gerade /var/tmp sich während des kompilierens unheimlich aufblähen kann. versuche doch binaries zu kriegen (/usr/portage/packages) bzw auf nem 2. rechner für den kleineren zu kompilieren ..

du kannst auch versuchen zb /var/tmp nach /home/var/tmp umzulegen (mount --bind) und nach nem neustart ist dieses bindung sowieso weg und du kannst /home/var/tmp löschen

----------

## sohalt

Du könntest noch versuchen "nodoc noman noinfo" in die FEATURES einzutragen, falls du es noch nicht getan hast. Dadurch werden Infopages, Manpages und alles /usr/share/doc nicht mitinstalliert. Das kann schon einiges ausmachen. Zusätzlich sollten in den CFLAGS und CXXFLAGS -Os statt -O2 oder sowas eingetragen werden. Dadurch werden Optimierungen ausgelassen, die sehr viel Speicherplatz beanspruchen. Den Portage-Tree könnte man mittels SquashFS komprimieren, dazu gibt es afaik auch einige Howtos hier.

Mehr fällt mir jetzt leider auch nicht sofort ein.

----------

## ec-hasslau.de

Soll das heißen, dass Gentoo ungeeignet ist für kleine bzw. alte Systeme?

Oder gibt es einen anderen Paketmanager als Portage?

Eure anderen Tipps sind ja nicht unbedingt sehr praktikabel. Ich will ja net jedes Paket auf nem anderen Rechner kompilieren und genauso könnte ich ja evtl auch mal die man-Pages gebrauchen...

----------

## l3u

 *Quote:*   

> Soll das heißen, dass Gentoo ungeeignet ist für kleine bzw. alte Systeme?

 

Würd ich sagen, ja. Auf ein kleines oder altes System würd ich eher Debian oder sowas packen. Wenn's wirklich Gentoo sein soll, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle den Portage Tree nicht auf dem System lassen, sondern von einem anderen Computer aus per NFS einbinden. So hab ich das mit meinem Pentium I gemacht, augf dem ich (zum Spaß) mal Gentoo installiert habe. Aber generell macht es keinen Spaß, auf alten Systemen Gentoo zu benutzen, da man ja alle Pakete selber kompiliert. Ich hab's u.a. auf nem Pentium II mit 333 MHz. Kompletter Desktop mit X und KDE. Und ich finde, daß das die absolute Schmerzgrenze ist ;-)

Abgesehen davon denke ich nicht, daß Manpages und Dokumentation weglassen sooo viel ausmacht ...

----------

## sohalt

distcc kann bei sowas auch sehr hilfreich sein.

----------

## franzf

Das Problem ist dass Gentoo von Source kompiliert, und dafür wird zwischenzeitlich (in /var/tmp/portage) einiges an Platz verbraucht! Für sowas wie openoffice (ja Extrembeispiel) kann das schonmal in die GB gehen...

Wenn dann dein System eh schon viele Programme umfasst wird es sicher knapp!

Lösungen für solche Probleme sind z.B. bestimmte Verzeichnisse (/var/tmp, /usr/portage, etc) auf eigene Partitionen/Platten/Rechner auszulagern, wodurch der Speicherverbrauch auf dem zu beinstallierenden Systems reduziert wird.

Dass Suse / Debian &co bei der Installation oder sonst weniger Platz brauchen liegt daran:

a) Bei der Installation werden Binär-Pakete (rpms/debs) heruntergeladen -> Entpackt -> ins Dateisystem kopiert -> gelöscht

(Gentoo behält die Sourcen in /usr/portage/distfiles)

b) Dadurch entsteht bei der Installation deutlich weniger Platzverbrauch, da nicht kompiliert wird

c) Der Portage-Tree verbraucht mit seinen zig ebuilds (mehrere Versionen zu einem Paket), Metafiles, Patches etc DEUTLICH mehr Platz als die RPM-DB auf nem SuSE

.

.

.

Dass wenig Speicher kein Hinderungsgrund für Gentoo darstellt, beweisen viele (erfolgreiche) Versuche, Gentoo auf nen 50MB-USB-Stick oder sonstwelche Mini-Medien zu bekommen...

Der Weg dahin führt nunmal über Verteilung der Ressourcen / Kompilieren auf anderen Systemen.

Und dass Linux weniger Plattenplatz verbraucht stimmt nur so lange, wie du dich auf ein minimales System beschränkst (Windows knallt dir bei ner Installation auch nur das Basissystem mit ein paar Anwendungen für Kommunikation / Wartung drauf, da ist noch nix Office, Spiele, Artwork, etc dabei...)

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn:

Wenn du zu wenig Platz auf deinem System hast, solltest du dir andere Ressourcen zur Verfügung holen  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## ec-hasslau.de

Nun gut, kommt also die Frage nach Alternativen... (Darf man sowas in einem Gentoo-Forum fragen  :Wink: )

----------

## smg

 *ec-hasslau.de wrote:*   

> Nun gut, kommt also die Frage nach Alternativen... (Darf man sowas in einem Gentoo-Forum fragen )

 

Archlinux oder Debian.

Baba.

----------

## l3u

KUbuntu is auch nett :-)

----------

## wols

Hallo,

 *ec-hasslau.de wrote:*   

> Soll das heißen, dass Gentoo ungeeignet ist für kleine bzw. alte Systeme?

 

...alles eine Frage der Definition bzw. der Ansprüche  :Wink: 

Hier mein Gentoo-VDR:

```
# df -h

Dateisystem          Größe Benut  Verf Ben% Eingehängt auf

/dev/hda5             2,1G  1,6G  426M  80% /

udev                  125M  208K  125M   1% /dev

/dev/mapper/vg00-lm    34G  5,1G   29G  16% /mnt/localmedia

/dev/mapper/vg01-la   112G   81G   32G  73% /mnt/localaudio
```

Auf localmedia snd die 'video'-Verzeichnisse und auf localaudio meine MP3-Sammlung.

Unter '/' ist alles, unbereinigt incl. z. B. '/usr/src/linux' und den genannten'*/portage/*'-Sachen.

Mein Notebook hat z. B. auch nur einen P3-800MHz; dessen Gentoo aktualisiere ich etwa alle zwei Monate. Da kompiliert er schon mal von Freitagabend bis Sonntagnachmittag - na und? Dann wird wieder für zwei Monate auf ihm gearbeitet...

----------

## DeLorean

 *ec-hasslau.de wrote:*   

> Nun gut, kommt also die Frage nach Alternativen... (Darf man sowas in einem Gentoo-Forum fragen )

 

Mein Tip: Das gute alte Slackware, WIRKLICH schnell (lief sogar mit KDE auf ´nem P90 mit 48mb), sehr kompakt, aber nicht so ganz benutzerfreundlich (aber Gentoo auch nicht...)  :Laughing: 

----------

## captain nemo

guten abend,

ich hab ein ganz anderes problem und zwar habe ich mich das erste mal an die installation von gentoo gewagt. bis zu dem punkt nach dem kernelkompilieren lief auch alles sehr glatt (beim kompilieren selber bin ich ein wenig mistrauisch, weil die dokumentation für mich nicht ganz klar ist... aber es hat geklappt). das problem vor dem ich jetzt stehe ist, dass wenn ich den kompilierten kernel nach /boot kopieren möchte, dies nicht geht weil zu wenig platz da ist. ich hab die anleitung exact befolgt und /boot ist dementsprechend nur 32mb groß. wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen? soll ich die partitionen ändern oder kann ich in /boot irgendwie platz schaffen?

für antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar.

grüße

captain nemo

----------

## nikaya

32 MB reichen vollkommen,auch für mehrere Kernel.Daran kann es nicht liegen.

Was sagt denn 

```
cd /boot

ls -lh
```

----------

## blice

32 MB sollten für den Kernel ausreichen , der ist nicht so groß (bei mir nur je 1.8MB)

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   31  6. Aug 11:21 System.map.old -> System.map-2.6.17-gentoo-r4.old

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   24  6. Aug 11:21 vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1,8M 29. Jul 17:53 vmlinuz-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1,7M 29. Jul 17:31 vmlinuz-2.6.15-gentoo-r1.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1,8M  6. Aug 11:21 vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1,8M  6. Aug 11:17 vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r4.old

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   28  6. Aug 11:21 vmlinuz.old -> vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r4.old

```

Edit: oh fast zeitgleich geantwortet  :Smile: 

----------

## Knieper

Mein Bootverzeichnis ist ungefaehr 39MB gross. Da liegen aber ueber 20 Kerne drin - ja ich weiss, man koennte mal aufraeumen.  :Wink:  Wieviel Platz hast Du denn noch in /boot und wie gross ist Dein Kern? Bei mir erreichen die keine 1,5MB.

@Edit: Drei doofe ein Gedanke...

----------

## Fauli

 *captain nemo wrote:*   

> soll ich die partitionen ändern oder kann ich in /boot irgendwie platz schaffen?

 

Hast du für /boot ext3 genommen? Dann belegt das Journal wahrscheinlich den meisten Platz.

----------

## captain nemo

also 

```

cd /boot

ls -lh

```

ergab bei mir folgendes:

```

total 12K

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   1 Nov  3 17:35 boot -> .

drwx------ 2 root root 12K Nov  3 17:03 lost+found

```

ich bin momentan etwas mistrauisch, da das kernel kompilieren in weniger als ner halben stunde erledigt war.... ich hab da keine module oä beim setup rausgenommen und ich bekomme auch kein vmlinuz wie das z.b. bei blice der fall ist. ich hab schon auf debian nen kernel kompiliert (ok da hab ich auch nen deb draus gemacht) aber alleine das make hat ne ganze weile gedauert.

ich bin dabei wie folgt vorgegangen (wie gesagt das war die stelle in der dokumentation die mir nicht ganz aufgeht):

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

und nachdem das erledigt war

# make && make modules_install

```

und das ist der punkt an dem ich mir nicht sicher bin... 

hier beim kompilieren wird vor dem von mir verwendeten kommando noch ein anderes genannt. ich war mir echt unschlüssig welches ich nehmen sollte oder ob es beide sein müssen...

achso und /boot hab ich nach der anleitung mit ext2 formatiert und ich bin ein wenig verwirrt welches denn bei mir die kernel sourcen sind die ich verwenden soll ich /usr/src/ ich hab da folgendes

```

ls -lh

total 512

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root  22 Nov  3 18:27 linux -> linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 856 Nov  4 01:33 linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

```

kleine sidenote: ich mach das ganze mit vmware... ka ob das was damit zu tun haben könnte (kann ich mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen)

wünsche noch eine gute nacht!Last edited by captain nemo on Fri Nov 03, 2006 11:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Sowei hast du auch alles korrekt gemacht.

Aber:

- kopierst du den Kernel nach /boot auf die Live CD oder nach /mnt/gentoo/boot resp. nach /boot in der chroot Umgebung (ersteres wäre falsch)?

- ist /boot nur ein Verzeichnis der Root Partition oder hast du für /boot eine eigene Partition erstellt. Wenn zweiteres, hast du die entsprechende Partition vorher auch gemountet?

- Wenn /boot eine eigene Partition ist und du diese gemountet hast, bist du sicher, dass es auch die richtige ist???

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## captain nemo

ich muss mich für alles entschuldigen! ich hab die anweisungen doch nicht genau befolgt... ich wollte die kernel sourcen in boot kopieren und nicht das bzimage das in /arch/... lag... jetzt hat alles geklappt aber das kernel kompilieren ging jetzt in etwa ner viertel stunde!!! ist das normal? ich hab den kernel jetzt mal aus den linux-2.6.17-gentoo... sourcen kompiliert. denke die sind aktueller als die im linux/ oder?

----------

## Knieper

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root  22 Nov  3 18:27 linux -> linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8
```

Das sind dieselben. linux ist ein Link auf linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8.

----------

## captain nemo

ahhh spitze!

vielen dank für die hilfe! ich werd dann mal weitermachen mit der installation... mal schaun was bei rauskommt...

gute nacht!

----------

